# [Batch] Nicht alle Befehle werden ausgeführt



## walle_89 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier in kleines Batch-Script zusammengeschustert, aber es werden nicht alle Befehle ausgeführt. Wäre gut, wenn jmd. mir die betroffene Stelle mal zeigen würde 

```
IF "%time:~0,1%" LSS "1" (
   SET DATETIME=%date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%0%time:~1,1%%time:~3,2%%time:~6,2%
) ELSE (
   SET DATETIME=%date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%%time:~0,2%%time:~3,2%%time:~6,2%
)

if not exist LoginTest\nul md LoginTest
phpunit --log-junit LoginTest/LoginTest_%DATETIME%.xml LoginTest.php
firefox -remote "openurl(http://localhost/index.php?xml=LoginTest_%DATETIME%)"
```

1: Ordner erstellen, falls nötig: JA
2: PHPUnit ausführen: JA
3: Firerfox mit einer bestimmten Seite aufrufen: NEIN

Wie gesagt, nachdem PHPUnit zuende gelaufen ist, wird das Script beendet und der letzte Befehl gar nicht ausgeführt... Wenn ich den aber nur separat aufrufe, funktioniert es einwandfrei... 
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Grüße


----------



## Nawi0 (2. Januar 2010)

Moin

Ich hab zwar kein plan was das für Commads sind aber versuchs doch mal so:


```
IF "%time:~0,1%" LSS "1" (
   SET DATETIME=%date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%0%time:~1,1%%time:~3,2%%time:~6,2%
) ELSE (
   SET DATETIME=%date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%%time:~0,2%%time:~3,2%%time:~6,2%
)

if not exist LoginTest\nul md LoginTest
if not exist "%temp%\logintest md %temp%\logintest"
rem ...>"%temp%\logintest\1.bat"
echo phpunit --log-junit LoginTest/LoginTest_%DATETIME%.xml LoginTest.php">>%temp%\logintest\1.bat
call "%temp%\logintest\1.bat"&rmdir /s /q "%temp%\logintest\
firefox -remote "openurl(http://localhost/index.php?xml=LoginTest_%DATETIME%)"
```
]


```
cmd /? 

Da kommt unter anderem dies hier zum vorschei:
 /C      Führt den Befehl in der Zeichenfolge aus und endet dann.
```


Wie gesagt hab kein plan ob das gehen wird :S


----------



## walle_89 (4. Januar 2010)

Na ja, das löst komischerweise das Problem auch nicht.... Gibt es keinen Befehl, damit es überprüft, ob phpunit zuendegearbeitet hat und DANN erst die Seite via Firefox aufruft? Eine einfache if Abfrage?


----------



## Nawi0 (6. Januar 2010)

Wie gesatg ich sag ja ich kenn den befehl net ^^

aber so wie das sich liest denk ich mal das in dem phpding n exit am ende is oder so?


```
Firefox "www.google.de"
```

warum hast du da n openurl?und was is der parameter remote?


```
Firefox -remote "openurl www.google.de"
```

geht bei mir auch net

ähm vieleicht kannst ja ma erklären was das php ding is und upen dann kann ich das auch ma auf meim pc versuchen:confuse d:


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Es müssen alle Befehle ausgeführt werden. (vorausgesetzt phpunit schießt nicht seinen Elternprozess ab - was ein extrem merkwürdiges Verhalten wäre )

Wie rufst du das Skript auf?

Ist Firefox denn auch im Pfad, so das es gefunden werden kann?

Baue mal einen pause Befehl am Ende ein. Wie ist die Ausgabe wenn du das aufrufst, gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

Gruß


----------

